# reptile taxi...?



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

how much do you think 180miles (from near Hatings to Leicester) would be...alot?

thanks


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

if you go on www.thereptiletaxi.co.uk i think it is email them or phone them tell them the postcodes and they will contact you back telling you how much it would be. But remember if it is going from hastings to leicester then they have to come down from manchester to hastings and then to the destinations. I was quoted from kent to devon about 240 miles it was £150.00 so quite expensive. But i hear they are very good.


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

tom1400 said:


> if you go on www.thereptiletaxi.co.uk i think it is email them or phone them tell them the postcodes and they will contact you back telling you how much it would be. But remember if it is going from hastings to leicester then they have to come down from manchester to hastings and then to the destinations. I was quoted from kent to devon about 240 miles it was £150.00 so quite expensive. But i hear they are very good.


 
there are expensive if your down this end but up there prices are ok cause its near to them
£150 i would do that for ya lmao


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

she did one for me from my house to manchester.. i live in northampton, i know it was an easy one as she lives up that way and the delivery was not too far from her house.. but it was only 35 quid, i couldnt do it for that in my own car.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

She did one for me, Sheffield to Dover for £80, its cheaper if you're able to wait until they can fit it in with another run.

The service was out standing, friendly people and snakey beast turned up warm and cosy.

Highly Recommended!!!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

to be fair, they have to go from manchester area, to sheffield, to dover and back to manchester.. for the sake of 80 quid and to try and get something out of that?? i dont think you can really.. its virtually cost.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> to be fair, they have to go from manchester area, to sheffield, to dover and back to manchester.. for the sake of 80 quid and to try and get something out of that?? i dont think you can really.. its virtually cost.


 
I was being fair, I think you've perhaps misunderstood me, i thought the £80 they quoted was fantastic, i had no problem with it at all! 

All i meant by its cheaper if they can fit it in with a run is that they had two pick ups in Kent and one in London anyway so they added mine in.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, nah its just me... i knew what you ment... but i often say 'to be fair' or 'to be honest' lol


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, nah its just me... i knew what you ment... but i often say 'to be fair' or 'to be honest' lol


 
Ahh well ive just made a first class plank out of myself : victory::lol2:


----------



## jen1302 (May 10, 2007)

does anyone have a number for them as phone numbers listed not recognised and site unavailable as i need a quote from liverpool to manchester.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

pm'd you: victory:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.jmlivefishandaquariacouriers.co.uk/

also there's these guys, they are generally quite cheap, basingstoke to peterborough 133 mile, £46. you have to wait till they are doing a run in your direction though


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello all I'm trying to get a quote off the rep taxi but can't get number and web page is not working. Trying to get a quote from Plymouth to milton Keynes. Thanks Steve


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Doone said:


> Hello all I'm trying to get a quote off the rep taxi but can't get number and web page is not working. Trying to get a quote from Plymouth to milton Keynes. Thanks Steve


They are not in business anymore, have a pootle about in the Courier section on here and you'll find a few couriers in there.


----------



## Doone (Jun 24, 2009)

Fixx said:


> They are not in business anymore, have a pootle about in the Courier section on here and you'll find a few couriers in there.


Oh ok 
thanks alot :2thumb:


----------

